# هل الملاك مخير ام مصير



## فونتالولو (17 أبريل 2008)

لو ان الملاك مصير فلماذا اخطأ سطانيئل فى وجود الله وهل من الممكن ان توجد مثل هذه الخطية مرة اخرى  ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده وليس سطانئيل وحده ولماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان الذى اخطأ فى حق الرب


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن هذه الجزئية و بذلك لا نستطيع التحديد و لا الأجابة على سؤالك


----------



## الحوت (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

*


فونتالولو قال:



			لو ان الملاك مصير فلماذا اخطأ سطانيئل فى وجود الله وهل من الممكن ان توجد مثل هذه الخطية مرة اخرى  ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده وليس سطانئيل وحده ولماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان الذى اخطأ فى حق الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الملائكة يا عزيزي مسيرة وليست مخيره ..
وليس معنى ان هنالك ملائكة سقطت ان الملائكة مخيره ..!!

فلم يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس الا عن سقوط الشيطان وملائكتة ولم يذكر لنا حالات لسقوط ملائكة بعدها ..!

والكتاب يقول عن الملائكة بانها معده خصيصا للخدمه ..


14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ! (العبرانين 1 : 14)​

فالخطية غزت سابقا عالم الملائكة قبل ان تغزو عالم البشر ..

فانقسم الملائكة الى قسمين ..

القسم الاول : ​
الذين ثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

لذلك دُعوا «المختارين والمقدسين» 

كما ورد في (مت 25: 31) ..


«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.​

وكما ورد في (1تي 5 : 21)


21 أُنَاشِدُكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ، أَنْ تَحْفَظَ هذَا بِدُونِ غَرَضٍ، وَلاَ تَعْمَلَ شَيْئًا بِمُحَابَاةٍ.​

فهم دعوا «مختارون» لأن الله اختارهم منذ الأزل وحفظهم من السقوط ...
و«مقدسون» لأنهم في آدابهم وسيرتهم يشابهون طبيعة الله ويطيعون إرادته. 

القسم الثاني :​
الذين سقطوا ولم يثبتوا على أمانتهم لله ..

وطبعا الذي قاد هذا السقوط او الذي بدأ به هو رئيس ملائكة الكاروبيم ..

وقد كان  قائد طغمة من الملائكة، والطغمة هي آلاف مؤلفة من الملائكة الذين هم تحت رياسته ويخضعون لأوامره ..

وكان عمله الوقوف أمام عرش الله وتسبيحه يوميا ..
ويقول عنه الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له جمال بارع وداخل جسمه آلات موسيقية يمدح بها الله ..

كما ورد عنه في سفر حزقيال النبي الاصحاح 28 ..

لنقرأ :



11 وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
12 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، ارْفَعْ مَرْثَاةً عَلَى مَلِكِ صُورَ وَقُلْ لَهُ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ، مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ.
13 كُنْتَ فِي عَدْنٍ جَنَّةِ اللهِ. كُلُّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ سِتَارَتُكَ، عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ وَزَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَبَهْرَمَانُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ وَذَهَبٌ. أَنْشَأُوا فِيكَ صَنْعَةَ صِيغَةِ الفُصُوصِ وَتَرْصِيعِهَا يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ.
14 أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ، وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ.
15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.
16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.​

ومن عظمة سلطانه تكبر على الله وبتكبره هذا وقع في الإثم الذي جعله يسقط من عرش النعمة إلى الأرض ويفقد مكانه بين الملائكة القديسين خدام الله ..

فقد كان ملاك ممسوح ليقود ملائكة تحت رئاسته في عبادة الله وتسبيحه ..
وكان حكيما وكامل الجمال ومظللا أي يرى عرش الله طوال الوقت وينفذ أوامره .. 
وكان كاملا في طرقه أي كان قديسا وصالحا لكن الله رأى منه الإثم ..‫.

ولكن إعجابه بنفسه وتفكيره أن يكون مستقلا بذاته ولا سلطان لله علي ..
وبما أن تحت سلطانه ملائكة كثيرة أحب أن يتمرد على الله بهم ويصبح هو صاحب السلطة والسيادة فتعبده كل المخلوقات ..

فطردة الله وكل جنوده الذين تبعوه إلى الأرض ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ الشيطان يحارب ويدمر وينشر الشر وهو مُصرّ دوما على إعلان الحرب ضد مشيئة الله الصالحة...

ولم يورد لنا الكتاب المقدس عن سقوط اي من الملائكة بعدها ..

اما عن كلامك :




ولماذا عاقب الله سطانئيل وجنده

أنقر للتوسيع...


فالله لم يعاقبه بعد يا عزيزي فالله حكم بهلاكة فقط ..
اما عقابه سيحصل في اخر الايام كما ورد في سفر الرؤيا :

10 وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.​
وقولك :




لماذا لم يتوب مثل الانسان

أنقر للتوسيع...


الشيطان يا عزيزي لن يتوب ولن يهتدي ولن يكف عن محاربه الله وملكوتة ..
حتى ان سفر الرؤيا يقول عن الشيطان انه بعد ان يحل من سجنة سيخرج ليضل الامم ..

لنقرأ :

ثُمَّ مَتَى تَمَّتِ الأَلْفُ السَّنَةِ يُحَلُّ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ سِجْنِهِ،
8 وَيَخْرُجُ لِيُضِلَّ الأُمَمَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْض​
*


----------



## فونتالولو (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

انا شاكر لردك الجميل ولكن اذا كان الملاك مسير فكيف جائه فكره الخطية


----------



## الحوت (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*



فونتالولو قال:


> انا شاكر لردك الجميل ولكن اذا كان الملاك مسير فكيف جائه فكره الخطية



*ألاخت الكريمة لقد اجبتك عليه سابقا وقلت :





ولكن إعجابه بنفسه وتفكيره أن يكون مستقلا بذاته ولا سلطان لله علي ..
وبما أن تحت سلطانه ملائكة كثيرة أحب أن يتمرد على الله بهم ويصبح هو صاحب السلطة والسيادة فتعبده كل المخلوقات ..

فطردة الله وكل جنوده الذين تبعوه إلى الأرض ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ الشيطان يحارب ويدمر وينشر الشر وهو مُصرّ دوما على إعلان الحرب ضد مشيئة الله الصالحة...

أنقر للتوسيع...


وقلت ايضا :




وليس معنى ان هنالك ملائكة سقطت ان الملائكة مخيره ..!!

فلم يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس الا عن سقوط الشيطان وملائكتة ولم يذكر لنا حالات لسقوط ملائكة بعدها ..!


أنقر للتوسيع...


ارجعي واقرأ المدخلة جيدا ..

فالشيطان سقط بسبب انه في قلبه اراد ان يرتفع ويصير مثل الله ..

لنقرأ من سفر اشعياء والاصحاح 14 :

"وأنت قلت في قلبك اصعد إلى السموات ارفع كرسيي فوق كواكب الله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال. اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العلي."​
وايضا ما ورد في حزقيال :



16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْمًا فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ.
17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.
18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ، فَأُخْرِجُ نَارًا مِنْ وَسْطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ، وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَادًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ.​
*


----------



## ابو ماريانا (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع موضوع جميل جدا واسمحولي اشارككم الراي ان الملائكة وكل الكائنات التي خلقها الله هي مخيرة وهذا يعتبر شى اساسي ان كل كائن عاقل والعقل هنا يتحكم بالارادة فالشيطان حر الارادة كان بقراره بان يتكبر على الله كما جاء في اشعياءفي اصحاح 14 وعدد12 -22 ويقول الرب هنا في عدد 13 انت قلت في قلبك ومعنى قلبك اي عقلك لان القلب لا يقول وانما الكلمة بنت العقل فاذن الشيطان كان حر الارادة بتصرفه واحرار من تبعه في رايه وموضوع انا لم نسمع عن ملائكة سقطوا فهذا طبيعي لان الملائكة الذين لم يذهبوا مع ابليس بقوا امناء في خدمة الرب ومدام الكتاب ايضا لم يذكر انه في حد سقط مرة ثانية ولا لا فلايجوز ان نفسر من انفسنا وموضوع انهم مختارين وبذلك يكونون مسيرين فهذا غير ممكن لانه في اية في الانجيل في افسس يقول بولس الرسول يقول عن المؤمنين ان الله اختارهم قبل تاسيس العالم وهذا لايعني ان المؤمنين مسيرين وهذا ياتي ضمن موضوع الاختيار وهو موضوع يجب دراسته بتمعن ويستطيع كل شخص ان يعود الى شرح قداسة البابا شنودة في موضوع الاختيار في كتاب اجوبة على اسئلة الناس وصوتي في موقع الكلمة دوت نت واعذورني ان شرحي اعتبروه راي ويفضل دائما العودة بالتفسير الى المختصين 0


----------



## الحوت (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

*اشكرك على مداخلتك الجميله استاذ ابو ماريانا ..

فكلامك صحيح ولكن الذي ان افرقة هو المسير والمخير بين الملاك والانسان ..

وبالطبع فطبيعة الملاك تختلف عن الانسان لان الملاك روح .. مخلوق سماوي ..

اما الانسان فهو روح من الله وجسد من التراب .. يعني نقدر نقول مدموج بين الارضيات والسماويات بينما الملاك فهو سماوي فقط ..

والكتاب في القيامة فرق بين الارضيات والسماويات ..

فخطية الشيطان كانت خطية كبرياء وعظمة سقطت واسقط ملائكة اخرى معه ..

بينما باقي الملائكة بقوا ثابتين مع الله منذ خلقهم وقبل تاسيس العالم ولم يخطئوا ولم يقدر ان يجرهم الشيطان وراءه .

فالكتاب حينما اورد خطيئه الشيطان ومن جرهم معه ذكرها كحاله فقط حدثت ولم تتكرر فيما بعد ..

ذكرها كأول خطية في العالم قبل تاسيسه .

*


----------



## ابو ماريانا (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

الرب يباركك اخي العزيز على تعقيبك وارجو التوضيح انا لم اعمل مقارنة بين الانسان والملاك لكن قلت ان كل الكائنات تخلق بحرية ارادة يعني لو كان الملاك بلا عقل فلا يستطيع خدمة الله فلذلك كما قلت سابقا قال الشيطان في قلبه اي في عقله ولما تكلمت عن الانسان كان في موضوع الاختيار ان كلمة الاختيار لا تعني التسيير هذا ما قصدته انا وان موضوع ان الانسان بيخطى لانة عندو شهوة فسوف اعقب هل كان ادم يعرف الخير والشر كلا هل كان يعرف انه عريان كان في الجنة عندو عرائز لكن لم يعرفها الا بعد الخطيئة وان خطيئة ادم وحواء هي نفس خطيئة ابليس وهي الكبرياء لاحظ قول الكتاب عندما ابليس يقول لحواء تصيران مثل الله تعرفان الخير والشر والخ لاحظ اوقع الشيطان حواء بنفس خطيته وهي الكبرياء وهذة الخطيئة طبيعي تحتاج الى تفكير وارادة فلذلك كل من الانسان والملاك هو حر الارادة وليس مسير وان التسير ينسب الظلم الى الله لانه كيف سيحاسب الرب يسوع الملائكة والبشر على خطاياهم وهم لا حول لهم ولا قوة حاشا للرب طبعا وان فكرة التسيير هي فكرة قرانية على فكرة لان القران يقول يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء وان المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفوا العين ههههههه وانا اسف حبيبي طولت عليك الرب يباركك ويقويك باسم المسيح0


----------



## الحوت (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*



ابو ماريانا قال:


> فلذلك كل من الانسان والملاك هو حر الارادة وليس مسير وان التسير ينسب الظلم الى الله لانه كيف سيحاسب الرب يسوع الملائكة والبشر على خطاياهم وهم لا حول لهم ولا قوة حاشا للرب طبعا وان فكرة التسيير هي فكرة قرانية على فكرة لان القران يقول يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء وان المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفوا العين ههههههه وانا اسف حبيبي طولت عليك الرب يباركك ويقويك باسم المسيح0


*
ما هو اخي ابو ماريانا عليك ملاحظة شي هام ..

الانسان يخطئ على الدوام في كل لحظة ولكن هل الملائكة تخطئ ؟!!

الذي اخطئ هو الشيطان ومن جره وراءه وانتهى الامر ..

اما الانسان فهو لا يزال يخطئ في كل لحظة ..

هنا الفرق بين الملائكة والبشر ..

مش عارف يمكن يكون عبارة ان الملائكة مسيرة خاطئه او يمكن يكون هنالك تعبير اخر يقال عنهم افضل ..

ولكن الملائكة لا يخطئون والا لكان كل يوم والثاني ملاك ساقط من المساء :w00t:

شوف الملائكة هي كائنات روحية وهم يتحلون بالعواطف والذكاء والارادة هذا صحيح ولكن لا يخطئون  لان عملهم هو أطاعتهم لأوامر الله ووصاياه من غير أعتراض أو تسأول ...

فمن هنا قلت ان الملاك مسير ..*


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*بصراحة في هذا الموضوع الهام أنا لي بعض التحفظات*
*وهذا يعتبر وجهة نظري أنا بناء علي ما نؤمن به أو كما قال الحبيب ماي روك*​


My Rock قال:


> الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن هذه الجزئية و بذلك لا نستطيع التحديد و لا الأجابة على سؤالك


*ولكن هذا لا يمنعنا من التفكير والأجتهاد*
*وهبما أن الكتاب المقدس لم يقولها صراحة -وهذا لا يتعتبر نقص فيه بل هو كامل- ولكن لأن هذا لن يفيد خلاصي وفدائي والكتاب المقدس كله محوره الأساسي هو الفداء والخلاص .*

*عامة نقطة مصير ومخير هذه أجتهادية جداً *
*فالإنسان مثلاً مخير في أختيارته التي تنبع من داخله ومن عقله ولكننا نراه مصير في بعض الأمور الأخر وإن قلنا أن هذا التفكير للأختيار هو نابع من العقل والعقل مخلوق من الله فسنجد أنها تنبع من الله أيضاً *
*فالإنسان مخير ومصير وهذا علي حسب ما يريد هو !*

*والله لم يخلقنا كبشر عبيد ولم يخلقنا ليذلنا ويستعبدنا بل خلقنا أحرار أبناء والأبن الحر لا يصير بل يخير ولكن !*
*هذا لا يمنع أنه في بعض الأحيان لابد أن يكون مصير بمحبة من الله أبوه*

*وهذا يشبه كثيراً ما للملائكة *
*فالملائكة هم خدام لله هم جنده وبما أنهم مختارين وقديسين كما يقول الكتاب فلا يمكن أن نضعهم في بند المصيرين لا*
*فالملائكة مخيرين أيضاً مثلنا ولكنهم مصيرين في بعض الأمور مثلنا*

*وعامة هذا رأي الشخصي الأجتهادي*
*فأنا لا أري أننا خلقنا للعبودية *
*فالله لم يخلق خليقته كلها بكل ما فيها للعبودية *
*فهو أحبنا وأحبها لأنها صنعة يداه*
*وهذا رأي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحوت (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

*جميل جدا ما قاله داود النبي في مزمورة 103 عن الملائكة حيث قال :

20 بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ يَا مَلاَئِكَتَهُ الْمُقْتَدِرِينَ قُوَّةً، الْفَاعِلِينَ أَمْرَهُ عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ كَلاَمِهِ.
21 بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ جُنُودِهِ، خُدَّامَهُ الْعَامِلِينَ مَرْضَاتَهُ.​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

*الإخوة الأحباء
+++ إسمحوا لى بتلخيص هذا الحوار الجميل الراقى :-
(( 1 )) لا عدالة فى الدينونة ( ولا مكافأة ) على المُسَيــَّـر (المجبور على الفعل) ، بل على حـُـرِّ الإرادة ، العاقل المسؤل عن أفعاله .
(( 2 )) الحرية ، الممنوحة من الله لمخلوقاته العاقلة ، ليست مطلقة ، بل محدودة ، فى نطاق يحدده له الله ، مثلما فى الحدود التى حددها الله للشيطان فى تجربته لأيوب ، والتى كان يزيدها درجة فدرجة ، فكان الشيطان يتصرف بحرية فى داخل الحدود المحددة له .
(( 3 )) حرية إرادة الشيطان وأتباعه ، إقترنت بقوة طبيعتهم وسمو معرفتهم ، بينما حرية الإنسان تقترن بضعف طبيعته ، الأقل من الملائكة ، وبتدنى مستوى معرفته وحكمته ، عن مستوى إمكانيات الشيطان الهائلة . +++ ولذلك أعطى الله للإنسان --فقط-- فرصة التوبة ، لأن من يُعطى أكثر يـُطالب بأكثر .
(( 4 )) أمرنا الإنجيل بالإهتماع بالأمور النافعة لنا فقط ، التى تبنى ، وبألاَّ نرتئ فوق ما ينبغى ، مثلما فى القضايا الجدلية التى نرى الأخ الفاضل فونتالولو  يثيرها فى عدة مواضيع .*


----------



## pop201 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

شكر آ اختي علي السؤال والليكي الاجابة... الملائكة كائنات روحية، وهم يتحلون بالعواطف، الذكاء، والارادة. وينطبق ذلك علي الملائكة الخيرة والشريرة علي حد سواء. فالملائكة يتحلون بالذكاء تبعاً لما هو مذكور في (متي 29:8 و كورنثوس الثانية 3:11 و بطرس الأولي 12:1)، و يظهرون مشاعر (لوقا 13:2 ويعقوب 19:2 ورؤيا 17:12)، ويعبروا علي ان لهم أرادة (لوقا 28:8-31 و تيموثاوس الثانية 26:2 ويهوذا 6). والملائكة كائنات روحية (عبرانيين 14:1)، وليس لديهم جسد مادي. ورغم انه ليس لديهم اجساد مادية فأن لهم شخصياتهم المميزة (مثل الله).

ومعرفة الملائكة محدودة اذ انهم كائنات مخلوقة. فهم لا يعلمون كل ما يعلمه الله (متي 36:24). ولكن يبدو أن لديهم معرفة أعظم من البشر. ويرجح أن الأسباب هي: (1) أن الملائكة خليقة أعلي من البشر، ولذا فلديهم معرفة أوسع وأعمق من البشر (2) يدرس الملائكة العالم والكتاب المقدس بصورة عميقة ويكتسبون معرفة ممايدرسون (يعقوب 19:2 ورؤيا 12:12). (3) يكتسب الملائكة المعرفة من ملاحظة الأنشطة البشرية. وعلي عكس البشر لا تضطر الملائكة الي دراسة التاريخ، اذ قد اختبروا التاريخ شخصيا. ولذا فهم يعرفون الأفعال وردود الأفعال ويمكنهم توقع أفعال البشر في ظروف مماثلة.

وبرغم أن لديهم ارادة، فالملائكة مثل جميع المخلوقات الأخري، يخضعون لأرادة الله. وملائكة الله ترسل الي المؤمنيين لمساعدتهم (عبرانيين 14:1). وهناك بعض الأنشطة التي يذكرها الكتاب المقدس عن الملائكة


----------



## pop201 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

وهناك بعض الأنشطة التي يذكرها الكتاب المقدس عن الملائكة:

أ. أنهم يسبحون الله (مزمور 1:148 و2 و أشعياء 3:6).
ب. أنهم يعبدون الله (عبرانيين 6:1 ، ورؤيا 8:5-13).
ج. يبتهجون بما يفعل الله (أيوب 6:38-7).
د. يخدمون الله (مزمور 20:103 ورؤيا 9:22).
ه. يمثلون أمام الله (أيوب 6:1، 1:2). 
و. هم أداة قضاء الله (رؤيا 1:7 ، 2:8).
ز. هم جزء من الأستجابة للصلاة (أعمال الرسل 5:12-10).
ح. يساعدون في ربح النفوس للمسيح (أعمال الرسل 26:8 و10:3).
ط. يحافظون علي العمل المسيحي وتعضيد المؤمنين وقت المعاناة (كورنثوس الأولي 9:4 وأفسس 10:3 وبطرس الأولي 12:1).
ي. يشجعون في وقت الخطر (أعمال الرسل 23:27 و24).
ك. يتولون الصالحين عند الممات (لوقا 22:16).

الملائكة كائنات مختلفة تماما عن البشر. البشر لا يتحولون الي ملائكة بعد الموت. الملائكة لم ولن يكونوا بشرا أبدا. فالله خلق الملائكة كما خلق البشرية. ولا يذكر الكتاب المقدس في أي جزء أن الملائكة قد خلقوا علي صورة الله كشبهه مثل البشر (تكوين 26:1). فالملائكة مخلوقات روحية ولكن يمكنها الي حد معين أن تأخذ شكلا ماديا. البشر مخلوقات مادية، ولديهم صفات روحية. والشيء المؤثر الذي يمكننا أن نتعلمه من الملائكة هو أطاعتهم لأوامر الله ووصاياه من غير أعتراض أو تسأول وبذلك فالطاعة مختلفة عن انهم مسيريين


----------



## فونتالولو (20 أبريل 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش اخي الحوت علي الاجابه

_سلام الرب يسوع_
_تعيش استاذ ابو ماريان علي اهتمامك وردك_

_سلام الرب يسوع_
_تعيش استاذ مكرم علي اهتمامك وردك وتلخيصك للموضوع_

_سلام الرب يسوع_
_تعيش ايدك عليردك واهتمامك بوب 201_

_سلام الرب يسوع_
_ممكن اسال سؤال طيب ليه ربنا مسمحلوش بالتوبه ومهو مصير كان ربنا يامرو انه ميفكرش التفكير ده من الاساس _


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الملاك مخير ام مصير*

+++ الكتاب المقدس -- على قدر ذاكرتى -- لم يذكر السبب مباشرة ، ولكننا يمكن أن نفهم أن فرصة التوبة تقترن بوجود الضعف . ++ ولأن الرب يقول : من يـُعطىَ أكثر يـُطالـَب بأكثر ، لذلك فإن الشياطين --- الذين هم أكثر قوة ومعرفة وفهم وحكمة وإنتباه دائم --- لا يكون حسابهم على نفس القانون الذى يـُحـَاكـَم عليه الإنسان ، البسيط ،  والمحاط بضعف الجسد الترابى ، والمعرفة المحدودة .
+++ ولكن لا توجد أى إشارة ، فى الكتاب المقدس كله ، تشير لإمكانية توبة الشيطان ، بل بالعكس ، كل الآيات توضح أن العذاب مــُعــَد  له ولجنوده .
+++ ونحن نعلم أنه توجد طائفة تسمى نفسها :" عبدة الشيطان " ، وهم يتمنون له النصرة والمـُــلك ، ولكن عليهم الإثبات ، مثلما تقول القاعدة القانونية : على المدعى البيان ، أى الإثبات . + وأبسط الأمور ، أن ينصحوه هو بالتوبة !!!!!!!!!!
+++ وأما نحن ، فلنبحث عن النافع لنا ، وهو توبتنا وخلاصنا ، بدلاً من تضييع العمر باطلاً ، فى إقناع الشيطان بالتوبة .


----------

